# Spyder Blade



## bw040349 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone here used the Spyder saw blades? I need a new blade on my miter saw and this one seems to have really good reviews on Lowes site.

Spyder Fine Finish Tarantula 10-in 60-Tooth Tungsten Carbide-tipped Steel Miter Saw Blade in the Circular Saw Blades department at Lowes.com


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

I would completely ignore all reviews on the Lowes (and home depot) websites. I’m not a fan of this guy (project farm), but he does seem to have a system to his reviews, and i think he is pretty fair. This is for a slightly different model, but same brand. 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjE3vOJosP2AhVYgnIEHTA2CT0QwqsBegQIBRAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dssu2eLWZjwA&usg=AOvVaw0N0yeM2GvTC8ROWNYJGD_P


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thanks for the post, Eddie - I haven't seen that type of review before as I haven't needed any new blades in years. but, they are soon on the horizon. So this helps narrow the field a bit.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I guess this is for construction blades only?


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

bw040349 said:


> Anyone here used the Spyder saw blades? I need a new blade on my miter saw and this one seems to have really good reviews on Lowes site.
> 
> Spyder Fine Finish Tarantula 10-in 60-Tooth Tungsten Carbide-tipped Steel Miter Saw Blade in the Circular Saw Blades department at Lowes.com


Yes. This past summer I had a project that required some long cross grain 45 deg cuts in white oak. I wanted the cuts to be as clean and smooth off the saw as possible minimizing chip-outs and fuzzy edges. I found the Spyder blade at Lowes and purchased both a 10" and a 7 1/4". The teeth have a high top angle grind and appears to be well made. I figured that, as a new blade, it would cut cleanly enough for the one job and, if it didn't hold up for long, that would be OK for that price. It did a superb job and was still going strong when my project was done. I can't say whether the blades I bought are the same as in the video or not.
I have not had it long enough to speak to how long it will last, but it appears to be as well made as the other blades that I use regularly. My advice is to be aware that, as a blade with high top angle tooth grind, the sharp pointed teeth will likely not hold sharpness as long as normal alternate top bevel saw blades. This would not be a defect or a sign of poor quality; just the nature of the sharp angle. If the blade in the video has the same tooth grind, that may explain some of the performance loss.
Based on my brief usage of this blade and the relatively low price, I would recommend it. However, I will be keeping aside for when I need to make especially clean finish cross cuts.
With a high angle tooth grind, I would not classify it as a construction blade although it can certainly be use as such.
I have read (I don't own one) that miter saws are supposed to use blades with a negative hook angle. The Spyder blades I bought are not negative hook. Maybe they make one.


----------



## bw040349 (Dec 21, 2021)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> I would completely ignore all reviews on the Lowes (and home depot) websites. I’m not a fan of this guy (project farm), but he does seem to have a system to his reviews, and i think he is pretty fair. This is for a slightly different model, but same brand....


I suppose reviews from any source outside ones own personal experience/knowledge should be viewed with healthy skepticism -- not ignored, but not accepted without question!

I've watched quite a few Project Farm reviews and found them to be useful and interesting. In this case, since I do very little demo and carefully avoid running a good blade thru anything containing metal, maybe not so useful, but still interesting.


----------



## bw040349 (Dec 21, 2021)

yomanbill said:


> ...I have read (I don't own one) that miter saws are supposed to use blades with a negative hook angle. The Spyder blades I bought are not negative hook. Maybe they make one.


The description for the blade specifically says it is for miter saws: "Spyder... Tungsten Carbide-tipped Steel Miter Saw Blade." Of course, ad info can't always be accepted, either!


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Rebelwork said:


> I guess this is for construction blades only?


I hope so


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

bw040349 said:


> Anyone here used the Spyder saw blades? I need a new blade on my miter saw and this one seems to have really good reviews on Lowes site.
> 
> Spyder Fine Finish Tarantula 10-in 60-Tooth Tungsten Carbide-tipped Steel Miter Saw Blade in the Circular Saw Blades department at Lowes.com


Ya know, it's $50.00 and I'll bet Lowes has a pretty decent customer satisfaction policy if you don't like how it performs.
Like some things, it's a bit of a gamble, but my opinion is try it.
I found the chart that gives all the tech data on the left side using the arrows, BUT it has a 15 degree hook angle and alternating bevel teeth.
Probably just fine for a miter saw. Probably as good as my Freud Diablo 60 tooth crosscut blades?


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

bw040349 said:


> I suppose reviews from any source outside ones own personal experience/knowledge should be viewed with healthy skepticism -- not ignored, but not accepted without question!


My point was … lowes and hd are in business to sell things. Bad reviews don’t help sales.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I bought one about 2 months ago for my 10" table saw. It is doing a great job and the promise of lasting 6 times longer is nice. I cut mostly hardwoods and red cedar. I don't think you can go wrong with a new blade. They all cut great.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

bw040349 said:


> The description for the blade specifically says it is for miter saws: "Spyder... Tungsten Carbide-tipped Steel Miter Saw Blade." Of course, ad info can't always be accepted, either!


Obviously, your blade has a different tooth grind. Still, from my brief experience, I think it is a good buy.


----------



## bw040349 (Dec 21, 2021)

Mark Jones Ozark said:


> ...I don't think you can go wrong....


That's what I decided, so this morning I stopped by the store and bought one. Came home and installed it on my old Delta TS350. I needed to rip a bunch of 8/4 hard maple and this blade just zipped right thru it, super smooth cut. So far, I'm impressed. I've got another ~100' linear feet of maple to rip, then I'll probably switch the blade over to my miter saw.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

For $3 more why not just get this one?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if they are the same people who make Spyderco knives? Spyderco knives are made in China.
CMT is a really good blade IMHO, they always did a great job for me.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

bw040349 said:


> That's what I decided, so this morning I stopped by the store and bought one. Came home and installed it on my old Delta TS350. I needed to rip a bunch of 8/4 hard maple and this blade just zipped right thru it, super smooth cut. So far, I'm impressed. I've got another ~100' linear feet of maple to rip, then I'll probably switch the blade over to my miter saw.


You used a 60-tooth blade to rip 8/4 maple?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> You used a 60-tooth blade to rip 8/4 maple?


Ya never know until you try it!
There's a guy on You Tube that uses a 24 tooth blade on his radial arm saw for everything!
I went from a 40 tooth to a 50 tooth Diablo because an experienced friend recommended it and it works just the same as the 40 tooth.
I don't use the 60 tooth for anything except crosscutting on the RAS. The 50 tooth crosscuts nicely on the table saw.

The 24 tooth blade guy:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

DrRobert said:


> For $3 more why not just get this one?
> 
> View attachment 436965



On my dewalt 706 the 2 pack blade set Is around $50-60. I'm trying to understand the gain to the Spyder blade..


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

woodnthings said:


> Ya never know until you try it!


I would expect a blade with that many teeth to overheat and bind.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> I would expect a blade with that many teeth to overheat and bind.


Me too! I also would think the 24 tooth would leave a lot of tear out?


----------



## bw040349 (Dec 21, 2021)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> You used a 60-tooth blade to rip 8/4 maple?


I did -- mainly to see how it would perform. So far (after ripping about 60 LF), pretty impressed. I should finish the ripping tomorrow, then I'll put the blade on my miter saw.


----------



## PaulM85 (Sep 25, 2021)

bw040349 said:


> I did -- mainly to see how it would perform. So far (after ripping about 60 LF), pretty impressed. I should finish the ripping tomorrow, then I'll put the blade on my miter saw.


Using a 60 tooth blade to rip puts a lot more strain on the motor, and generates one heck of a lot more blade, bearing and motor heat than a 24 tooth will. I have my saw blade set up really true to the fence and I don't believe I could cut 8/4 hard maple with a 60 tooth without burn marks. A 60 tooth blade is designed for crosscutting. I know I can cut 8/4 without burn marks with a 24 tooth, I've done it many many times. I guarantee that you won't find any blade manufactor that recommends that. 

Paul


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> I would expect a blade with that many teeth to overheat and bind.


Use the right blade for the task. You can do it if the blade is very sharp, but it makes no sense.

That guy is so full of bull hockey. He’s one of those radial arm cultists. Very good at promulgating misinformation with authority but he’s going to get some low information people hurt. I see something like this and shudder to think about some guy who used his saw once a month running out to his garage to try this stuff.

“Safer and better than a table saw” - well I guess that could be right depending on who’s using it. Doesn’t explain why nobody is making them anymore. Oye vé 😖😖


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I was amazed that this blade cut through maple with no burn marks. It cut so easy I was almost astonished compared to my old dull blade. I bought it because they said it last 6 times longer. Will see if that is real or a sales promotion I fell for. HA! I use a 60 tooth blade for everything on my table saw except I have a dado set I use from time to time. That blade may go through old 40 year old finish on a garage sale find that I bought for the wood. It may cut through some Oak that laid out on the forest floor for 2 years before I resawed it into 1" boards....(lesson learned that was the hardest stuff I ever resawed. I had to sharpen my resaw blade several times to get through those logs). When they get dull I put on a new one. If the teeth are still in tact I put them in a sharpen pile that often just gets tossed after years and years of them. 

So far after 2 months it's a good blade. I use my table saw just about every day that I am out in the shop. Retired now average 3 days a week. Some weeks out there every day. Some months out there only a few times. Depending on Church Scouting and Family events.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

They all perform well till they get a little dull 😁

Keep us posted 👍


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've still have to buy a 12" and was looking at these blades on here. I know tge 60 and 80 tooth blades from Dewalt are good in the 12" and I think are cheaper. Anyone uses one for awhile let us know how it holds up...


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

woodnthings said:


> I also would think the 24 tooth would leave a lot of tear out?


Not really, not when you are just ripping.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> Not really, not when you are just ripping.


X2....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> Not really, not when you are just ripping.


Ripping is with the grain and there is never any tearout. Tearout is associated with crosscutting and a 24 tooth blade is not recommended for that.
The product description on the 24 tooth blades I have say uses: ripping.








DIABLO 10 in. x 24-Tooth Ripping Circular Saw Blade D1024X - The Home Depot


Diablo's next generation 10 in. x 24 Tooth Ripping Carbide Circular Saw Blade features new laser-cut stabilizer vents for precise and clean cuts in a variety of wood materials. The advanced stabilizer



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

I used the blade to cut out 8 Ranger Puzzle Boxes today. I cut off the Lid on a 6 sided box jointed box. 8 of them. I did my best to keep the lids from getting wonky at the saw cut and for the best part it did real well on the cut. The Red Cedar, White Oak, and Walnut boxes came out pretty good. They were cut on the CNC. I used a 23 gauge Pin Nail to hold the parts down. So far that is working real well. I was wondering what the 1/8 end mill would do when it hit a 23 gauge pin nail. So far I have only hit a few of them with no damage to the bit or carve.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if you just looking for something to cut wood or if you looking for a very smooth precision cut. If its precision I like Forrest brand blades. Yes, I know they are pricey but it will give you a glassy smooth cut,


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

tewitt1949 said:


> I'm not sure if you just looking for something to cut wood or if you looking for a very smooth precision cut. If its precision I like Forrest brand blades. Yes, I know they are pricey but it will give you a glassy smooth cut,



A lot of blades are equal, if not better than Forrest.. Like Forrest that aren't sold at the Big box...

At the commercial shops for Melamine we used Amana. At the furniture company we used Tenyru


----------



## Skaggydog (9 mo ago)

Half Fast Eddie said:


> You used a 60-tooth blade to rip 8/4 maple?


 Long time ago I went mountain biking with the painter at the shop, Chilly. I had a dule suspension mountain bike and Chilly had an old beat up beach cruiser. He beat me up and waited for me at the top of the hill. I told him he would have to walk it down because he only had coaster brakes, He just looked back at me and said, "Let's go". I managed to keep up enough to see him, several times, stand up on the break with his left foot and jamb his booted right foot between the seat stays and the rear wheel to slow down. (True story) Like they say, sometimes it's the archer and not the arrow.


----------



## chaosdsm (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm running the Spyder Tarantula 80 tooth blade on my 12" miter saw, no complaints, was running a Diablo 80 tooth, cut seems about the same for trim, but seems to handle large stock better than the Diablo. Do mostly trim with that saw, but too lazy to swap blade for 2x4 (6 / 8) or even 4x4 cuts.

Running a 40 tooth on my Delta table saw, there's a huge improvement in cut quality over the stock blade that came with my Delta table saw. I only used the stock blade to make 4 cuts in a piece of 3/4" plywood. It worked, but the Spyder is so much better! 









I've used this Tarantula blade to cut:
3/4" SYP plywood & solid hardwood plywood
5/4 Cypress, Red Oak, Maple, White Ash, Wenge, Purple Heart
6/4 Spruce, and Pine
8/4 Bloodwood
3/8" Tuffak brand polycarbonate sheet


----------

